# It Broke



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

After throwing mirrolures, jigs, Corkies and hanging up on oyster reefs, bridges, piers and catching bull reds, sting rays and anything else that has a mouth and swims in the water my rod tip broke. I went to cast my popping cork and it didn't go anywhere. My braid did a wrap around and took about 2" off my spinner. My rods aren't bullet proof,,,,, I'm discouraged lol.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I did that right after I got one of mine built.. Almost made me cry


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

I haven't done that yet, but it will be a sad day when I do... I literally have nightmares about falling out of my yak and losing all my rods and reels, I carry about $2500 worth of rods and reels...

Now what are you going to do? tear it down? warranty? hang it on the wall?


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Same thing happened to me. It ruined my day for sure. I just cut the butt end off and hung up on the wall as a shrine.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

cfulbright said:


> I haven't done that yet, but it will be a sad day when I do... I literally have nightmares about falling out of my yak and losing all my rods and reels, I carry about $2500 worth of rods and reels...
> 
> Now what are you going to do? tear it down? warranty? hang it on the wall?


Just got back from FTU with a new tip. It was one of my builds so I'm on my own. I know the things that happen to poles and don't see how manufactured rod companies give the warranties they do, even if they are stamped out.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Failed to mention that rod now is my live bait and popping cork rod, lost a little feel with that two inches. It was one of my Batson rods


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

See, that's why no man should ever use a poppin cork!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

colbyntx said:


> See, that's why no man should ever use a poppin cork!


Let me fix that for ya...that's why we old pharts still use mono. Woulda been a lost casting cork/jig, rather than a rodtip.


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

johnmyjohn said:


> and don't see how manufactured rod companies give the warranties they do, even if they are stamped out.


THey build the cost of a new rod into the price of a rod. It is unfortunate that this is considered a "warantee" replacement. YOu screwed up and the rod broke, the company shouldn't give you a free replacement. YOu get into a car accident you don't get a new car. Based on what you posted, I think you agree wiht my point, and I'm not picking on you at all, I'm replying to the person that mentioned warantee. Hopefully this industry straightens out and stops giving free placements for everything, it will bring costs down...or give the companies more profits,lol.

Having said that. I think most companies will work with you even if a rod/blank is broken out of the warantee policy, as long s you are honest wiht them with how you broke the rod.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Goags said:


> Let me fix that for ya...that's why we old pharts still use mono. Woulda been a lost casting cork/jig, rather than a rodtip.


No, no, you get a kink in the spool on a firm cast, your $8 corky will keep on cursing about 200 yards with braid! Don't ask how I know!! Besides you're not even too old for braid, just too stubborn to change! hahahha


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Too stubborn to change may be right. I'm gonna have a hard time convincing my 2 Corpus buds, who have C/R'd over 100 trout over 30' between them, that braid is better...they both still use mono, as do I.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Goags said:


> Too stubborn to change may be right. I'm gonna have a hard time convincing my 2 Corpus buds, who have C/R'd over 100 trout over 30' between them, that braid is better...they both still use mono, as do I.


Haha, I never said braid was better. Heck, I've caught thousands of fish with mono. I use to bass fish 6-7 days a week when I use to have time. All with mono. Now that I use braid, I wouldn't go back to braid though. The memory, stretch and I spent more money on mono changing it so often. It's all personal preference. Kinda like acoustic guitar strings, I love Elixer Nanoweb strings. Somebody else would say those suck.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I personally like mono better. But the small spinners I use won't hold the a amount of line I need for the fish I sometimes hook. I use mono only on my bait casters. When I pop action into my arties braid digs into the spool of line where I don't have that problem with mono. When I cast it jerks on the way out and likes to back lash. My buddy doesn't have that issue so it may be my weird retrieve. All the youngsters I know live by braid so I may be getting old too, but I can still out catch them HA! ,,,,,,,,, well most the timeðŸ˜’


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Bet that was a graphite rod and not a plain old fiberglass job.
Unless you got a solid tip rod like a ugly stick, those graphite tip sections are pretty brittle. Better luck next time.


----------

